# Trouble getting the Financas to accept my money



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it just me or are the systems for bill paying in financas and social security a bit awry. I can't seem to get them to bill us for anything...whilst Social Security to be billing us when they shouldn't. Havespent days trying to sort things out. You probably think I'm mad chasing them for us to pay but I don't want to get fined or a big bill later on for their mistakes...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't it the other way round you're supposed to make Social Security payments monthly, regardless of whether you earn anything or not.

Financas payment depends on what sort of tax scheme you're on, apart from IMI, Road Tax


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Isn't it the other way round you're supposed to make Social Security payments monthly, regardless of whether you earn anything or not.
> 
> Financas payment depends on what sort of tax scheme you're on, apart from IMI, Road Tax





canoeman said:


> Isn't it the other way round you're supposed to make Social Security payments monthly, regardless of whether you earn anything or not.
> 
> Financas payment depends on what sort of tax scheme you're on, apart from IMI, Road Tax


Of course you are right re Social Security Canoeman...it's just that they said my husband should be paying a certain amount but he is exempt as in first year of independent worker activity. It took a lot of visits to Social Security to sort it out and was a mystery as to why he was charged. And we can't get them to send us the bill for IMI. I suppose it is all to do with us settling down into a new country and getting us on systems. We are semi retired...so we have had the time to run around and sort things out. But we do seem to spend a lot of time trying to tell people that we would like to pay our bills! probabaly better that than the other way round though!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds as if person who registered him for Social Security or back office didn't do it quite right

If when you or your Solicitor registered property with Financas and registered for IMI exemption i.e. a VPN (tax) value <125,000€ and earnings <153,000€ for year prior to purchase, you wouldn't get a bill but you should have had a letter to say how many years your exempt for currently 3.
If you've access to your Financas NIF numbers online you can check IMI


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman


----------

